# "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at..."



## Pistol Slap (Mar 16, 2007)

There was a website I would always go to. Worked just fine until recently. Now, when I try to open the site with firefox I get the message "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at refer.ccbill.com" every time. Everyone I have sent the link to said it works fine, and I can access other sites just fine, so it's not a connection problem. Nor is it soley a firefox problem. I have tried on IE and Opera, and about three other browsers I found out there, to see if it was browser specific or might have had to do with existing blocked sites lists in IE or Firefox, but even on newly installed browsers the problem still exists.

It is only a new problem that never used to happen, so that is all the more confusing. I disabled my spyware blaster and even eliminated my HOSTS file to see if that was the case, to no avail. I could not find the site in my restricted sites list, and oddly enough, even after I eliminated my hosts file, there was still a massive list in the restricted sites window, and I could not find any other list that might have held restricted sites; I did a complete search for files that included the name of some random server that was included in the RS list, and it came up nil.

I have seen on google that this problem has been experienced before, where it is not just a firefox problem, but I found no solutions. I would really like it if my computer didn't take it upon itself which sites to access, because I like that sight and my PC is gonna get pimpslapped if it keeps it up.

Please provide anything you know that might help me figure out the cause, origin, and solution of this problem.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

try running the following from a command line:

IPCONFIG /FLUSHDNS

then:

NETSH INT IP RESET RESET.LOG

and reboot.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Could your firewall be blocking it? 

You could check the firewall or even change firewall programs.

I got a warning when I put the url in.

"This website does not require authentication. This may be an attempt to trick you."

A red flag for me.


----------



## Pistol Slap (Mar 16, 2007)

> Could your firewall be blocking it?
> 
> You could check the firewall or even change firewall programs.


I am just using windows firewall, and that's not the problem. Besides, I wouldn't understand why a firewall would stop only one website and not all the rest.

Another interesting thing is that in IE, down on the status bar, when I try to access the site, there is the little (/) icon that says 'restricted sites' but it's not in the restricted sites list, and even more strangely, when I purposely enter a url of a listed restricted site, it accesses it just fine, albiet still having the (/) icon.


----------



## Pistol Slap (Mar 16, 2007)

gurutech said:


> try running the following from a command line:
> 
> IPCONFIG /FLUSHDNS
> 
> ...


Before I perform those actions, what do they do?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

The first line clears your DNS cache. The second line resets your TCP/IP stack.


----------



## Pistol Slap (Mar 16, 2007)

This was unsuccessful. Also, I don't know if it was of any significance, I got a confirmation message after the first line, but when I entered the second line in, it just paused for a few seconds, said nothing, then it went back to the prompt.

Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, that is normal. 

When you go to the refer.ccbill.com website, does it begin with http:// or https:// ?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

That site works for me with Opera and Firefox and its server responds properly when queried.

Have you tried using the IP address for the site instead of the URL?. It's 64.38.193.22 according to my server query.

Also, if you still have some site restrictions in force, check if they use IP addresses as well as URLs.


----------



## Pistol Slap (Mar 16, 2007)

Apparently for some reason the site had become spiteful of me and blocked my ip or something. I got around it by using a proxy IP disguiser. In the space of twenty seconds I was whisked from BC Canada to Essen Germany, where I now reside.


----------

